# Curry Almond dip TNT



## kadesma (Apr 16, 2011)

Combine 16 oz. cream cheese and 1/2 cup of chutney Your choice. some curry powder about 2 tea. and 1/2 tea dry mustard blend this mixture well place in small bowl lined with plastic wrap and refrigerate for 2 hrs.  Unmold and put remaining chutney over cheese now  top with toasted  sliced almonds and sliced green onions white and green both. Serve with your fav crackes makes about 2 cups
enjoy 
kadesma


----------



## CraigC (Apr 16, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Combine 16 oz. cream cheese and 1/2 cup of chutney Your choice. some curry powder about 2 tea. and 1/2 tea dry mustard blend this mixture well place in small bowl lined with plastic wrap and refrigerate for 2 hrs. Unmold and put remaining chutney over cheese now top with toasted sliced almonds and sliced green onions white and green both. Serve with your fav crackes makes about 2 cups
> enjoy
> kadesma


 
Oh, me gonna try that! 

Thankyou

Craig


----------



## kadesma (Apr 16, 2011)

CraigC said:


> Oh, me gonna try that!
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> Craig


Welcome
kadesma


----------

